# Pannier rack mounted child seat



## Jamieyorky (20 Feb 2021)

Hi Everyone, 

Hopefully someone can help me. 
Looking at few rear child seats that would fit onto my pannier rack.

For my 1st daughter I just used one that mounted onto the frame using a bracket however that was 8 years ago now and I have a bike with a pannier rack.

Anyone use one ? If so what's your thoughts? Failing that I may look into a trailer.

Thanks 😊


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Feb 2021)

My daughter was ferried around in a trailer when she was small. She loved every minute.


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Feb 2021)

If you opt for a trailer check Cycle King. They are a poor cycle shop but they do good priced trailers for kids and shopping without having to spend the GDP of a small European country.


----------



## Dave Davenport (20 Feb 2021)

I don't think you can get them to fit on a rack, I use a standard quick release bracket one for my grandson on a bike with a rack fitted, just position the bracket so the seat sits just above the rack.


----------



## Sharky (20 Feb 2021)

Jamieyorky said:


> Looking at few rear child seats that would fit onto my pannier rack.


We picked up one that did strap onto a luggage rack from a supermarket when were in France. Worked well and felt secure.
It's still in our loft, so I might be able to find it and post a photo, but we now have a young grandson, so we will still be needing to keep it.


----------



## straas (22 Feb 2021)

I was thinking of pannier mounted at first, but I think the bounce in the seat tube mounted seats could be beneficial to stopping the child being shaken about too much?


----------



## Jamieyorky (22 Feb 2021)

straas said:


> I was thinking of pannier mounted at first, but I think the bounce in the seat tube mounted seats could be beneficial to stopping the child being shaken about too much?



Ooo I never thought of that!


----------

